# Next Friday at Smilin' Jacks on Lawrence East, come out and listen or jam!



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

I'm playing in the house band for an open stage at this place this coming Friday (gtr and vocals).
Never been there before, but please feel free to come and join us and listen or play. I will be testing my new Danelectro Transparent Overdrive out ( wish me luck )
I will be playing a mint '58 Strat through a diamond encrusted Dumble amp (just kiddin')



Smilin Jack' s Bar and Grill
Phone :
(416) 439-0100
Address :
3482 Lawrence Ave E Scarborough GTA , ON , M1H3E5


----------

